
Ubuntu on a MacBook Pro - jaxondu
https://lobotuerto.com/blog/ubuntu-on-a-macbook-pro/
======
gigatexal
so ubuntu has the broadcom drivers for wifi baked in?

I'm thinking of nuking OSX for Solus on my 2013 MacBook and the drivers for
wifi are the only things I care about right now. Usage hacks listed in the
article are worth noting once I get that working.

~~~
lobo_tuerto
Yes, WiFi work out of the box on Ubuntu. At least for the Mid 2014 version
(the one I have).

~~~
gigatexal
Dang. That’s pretty compelling.

